# Weighmaster for fishing tourney



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

Posting for a friend who will need a weighmaster for an upcoming Tournament in July. It is the Elevator tournament and has been going on for a long time. His guy passed away in October. If interested please call Johnny Shultea @ 832-309-5412


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

MARK MACALUSO said:


> Posting for a friend who will need a weighmaster for an upcoming Tournament in July. It is the Elevator tournament and has been going on for a long time. His guy passed away in October. If interested please call Johnny Shultea @ 832-309-5412


 PLEASE DELETE. Found one, Thank You


----------

